# Bad Idle



## SLICPARTNA (Aug 15, 2004)

whatz up everyone?
i need some help,
i have a 2000 altima with 77k miles on the clock
it misses at idle but it doesnt misses on acceleration at all.
i replaced the air filter and the spark plugs today and it still misses.
what would cause the missing at idle only but not on acceleration?
At what milage does the O2 sensor needs to be replaced?

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you check/replace the spark plug wires? a bad spark plug wire might be able to deliver spark energy at higher rpms, but not at lower ones, causing a miss. coils that are cracked can do the same thing. did you check the inside of the distributor cap for bad or corroding tips? a simple miss is usually just ignition related and usually caused by bad or worn components. on the other hand, it could be a faulty fuel injector, but lets stick with the easy and relatively cheaper ignition parts first.


----------



## SLICPARTNA (Aug 15, 2004)

*bad idle*

i will replace the wireset today, anything else that i should check?
also the SES light is on, i will take it to autozone today to have them read the codes

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yup, check the inside of the distributor cap as well. the tip of the rotor inside the distributor cap should be corrosion free as well. if you can, replace the cap and rotor with oem nissan. theyre only a couple bucks more (17 or so vs 23 or so) and definitely better quality.


----------



## SLICPARTNA (Aug 15, 2004)

*bad idle*

i took it to the zone, they read the codes i had a misfire on cyl #4 and a lean code for bank 2
i replaced the the wires, i already replaced the sparkplugs yesterday everything seems to be cool now :cheers: 

thanks for your help
doc


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sweet. more than likely a break in a wire then. good job.


----------

